# Pt101 .40 cal



## Mmoney4 (Feb 9, 2010)

Just got my first handgun. Pt101 40 cal from academy for $299 . Went and put the first 100 rounds throuh it without a hitch. I've shot a glock 40 cal once and would take the Taurus over it anyday. Seems to be a good deal. Anyone else had any experience with this gun or maybe even bought it from academy?


----------



## EVO80 (Mar 16, 2009)

Picked one up at Academy on sale as you did. I've taken it to the range twice now and have about 250 rounds through it. Gun has been flawless in operation. Very accurate with low perceived recoil (less than my Browning Hi Power in 40). Overall I am very pleased with the purchase and when you factor in the sale price I am thrilled with the purchase.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

That sounds like a great price! I have the PT100 AFS and have been pleased with it. I *think* the only difference between the 100 and the 101 is the rail, the 101 with and the 100 without.

Also, I thought they were all metal framed and not polymer. News to me!

Let's see some pics, especially if they are polymer.


----------



## EVO80 (Mar 16, 2009)

dosborn said:


> Also, I thought they were all metal framed and not polymer. News to me!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mmoney4 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya I really enjoy this gun. I was skeptical at first but after the range and results very pleased. I have already purchased a tactical light and laser for the gun. Now it sleeps next to me prepared for anything. In response to an earlier statement doesn't the 100 and 101 differ in sites as well. I may be mistaken but does the 100 have adjustable sites?


----------



## Mmoney4 (Feb 9, 2010)

Another issue is finding a quality conceal holster for the 101. Any info would be great.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Mmoney4 said:


> Ya I really enjoy this gun. I was skeptical at first but after the range and results very pleased. I have already purchased a tactical light and laser for the gun. Now it sleeps next to me prepared for anything. In response to an earlier statement doesn't the 100 and 101 differ in sites as well. I may be mistaken but does the 100 have adjustable sites?


You are correct, the 101 does have adj. sites.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Mmoney4 said:


> Another issue is finding a quality conceal holster for the 101. Any info would be great.


You might want to look at holsters for the Beretta models (that Taurus cloned). Having the rail may make that more difficult. I just have a cheap nylon holster for range use (it fit's almost all my guns). I don't carry it due to the size so I can't reccomend a good holster for it.

Are you wanting an IWB or OWB holster?


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

I just bought one of these yesterday from Academy Sports. They are still $299. I can't wait to try this one out! :smt033


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

I finally got to fire my Taurus today and I must say that I'm very happy with it. I shot 100 rounds through it with not even a hiccup! It's seems to be a great pistol for the price.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Razorback58 said:


> I just bought one of these yesterday from Academy Sports. They are still $299. I can't wait to try this one out! :smt033


Do they have the PT99 at that price?


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

dosborn said:


> Do they have the PT99 at that price?


Not sure if they do or not? I didn't see one there, but that doesn't mean that they don't.


----------



## Buff (Jun 21, 2009)

Got mine 2 weeks ago, 200 rounds no issues, recoil OK. Seems to be a great value for 299.00. It is rough getting 16 rounds in the mags, I have too use an Uplula. Keeping 15 loaded.


----------

